
It’s Not Enough to Fine Facebook. The Feds Should Fine Mark Zuckerberg - smacktoward
https://slate.com/technology/2019/01/facebook-fine-ftc-how-much-mark-zuckerberg.html
======
chillacy
Is piercing the corporate veil common for fines like this? It seems to be the
suggestion of a law professor so I assume it’s a thing, but it seems unusual.

